# Which performance to choose?



## russetvelvet (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello,

I wonder if I may seek help with schedules for opera trips here…

My fiancée and I are going to travel in Europe in October, a first for both of us; we're both aficionados (she actually was a professional soprano here in China), so our plan involves a lot of concert and opera going. We've already decided to attend the following performances:

October 6: La Bohème @ Wiener Staatsoper https://www.wiener-staatsoper.at/en/...018-la-boheme/

October 7: Il Barbiere (German version) @ Volksoper Wien https://www.volksoper.at/produktion/...624929.de.html

October 18: Tosca @ Teatro dell'opera di Roma http://www.operaroma.it/en/shows/tosca/

The question is: which one should we invest more heavily on to enjoy the most out of?

We would also stop by Lucca to pay tribute to Puccini in addition to visiting. There's a daily concert there consisted of his arias, we just cannot estimate the level of the performances. Would people who have attended provide some insight on whether it's worth going?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

For the best experience, my personal criterion is based on who the best singers are. That is the most important thing to me. Second would be the production and who is directing it.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Given that your fiancee was a professional soprano, it occurs to me that you might want to invest more in Boheme or Tosca, since they are both pretty soprano-intensive. Barbiere is sort of equal-weight to the voices IMHO. Regarding the Lucca Puccini performances, the reviews on TripAdvisor are almost uniformly excellent. Have a great time!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know if it's on this part of the world but the links doesn't working.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Pugg, that would be either "The links don't work" or "the links aren't working" English lesson for the day 

Try this:

https://www.wiener-staatsoper.at/en/season-tickets/detail/event/964930018-la-boheme/

and this:

https://www.volksoper.at/produktion/der-barbier-von-sevilla-2007.967624929.de.html

The Tosca link works for me.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If those pics are anything to go by I would choose La Boheme.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Pugg said:


> If those pics are anything to go by I would choose La Boheme.


Agree, any Zeffirelli production is worth seeing for that alone!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## russetvelvet (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

russetvelvet said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions!


Please let us know what you decided and how it was in due time.


----------

